# where do you put this thing?



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

So I recently bought my first Camelbak (a mule) and I like everything but the fit. The chest strap is a total pain as it doesn't go quite high enough and cuts into the top of my chest. I could put it under my boobs for some sweet push-up action but that isn't all too comfy either. And the middle ground, well the only middle ground would be akin to wearing Camelbak pasties. 

Where do you put your strap?


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Strap*

Most of the hydration packs allow you to move the chest strap up or down. I put mine above my....nipples (couldn't think of another word to use). It helps to be somewhat flat chested. I'm not sure if this works as well for women with bigger chests.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I don't even buckle the damn thing anymore. I just drape it on and it seems fine like that.


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*I have a WSD camelback*

The "normal" ones were too long for my torso.

I have the Magic and the strap hits the high up on my chest so i don't have the "getting squished" issue and the waist strap actually is at my waist instead of my hip bones!

It took me a long time and a few tries before I found one that worked for me. Good thing about shopping @ REI - they are very accomodating!


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

brg said:


> The "normal" ones were too long for my torso.
> 
> I have the Magic and the strap hits the high up on my chest so i don't have the "getting squished" issue and the waist strap actually is at my waist instead of my hip bones!
> 
> It took me a long time and a few tries before I found one that worked for me. Good thing about shopping @ REI - they are very accomodating!


REI rules


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

see if there is webbing running the length of your shoulder straps. If there is, that usually means that you can change the position of the sternum strap. I can't tell you what might work as I'm a little shy on boobage.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Christine said:


> I don't even buckle the damn thing anymore. I just drape it on and it seems fine like that.


I go with the high option, but it still doesn't feel good - with any model. So I usually just leave it unbuckled too.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

athalliah said:


> So I recently bought my first Camelbak (a mule) and I like everything but the fit. The chest strap is a total pain as it doesn't go quite high enough and cuts into the top of my chest. I could put it under my boobs for some sweet push-up action but that isn't all too comfy either. And the middle ground, well the only middle ground would be akin to wearing Camelbak pasties.
> 
> Where do you put your strap?


Yea the mule is a little wierd that way, if I close it then I tend to push it up as high as possible.

Hydrapack fits better but I can't pack as much stuff in as in the mule.

I'd like to get a WSD camelback one of these days.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*I just bought a Blowfish and am having no issues.*

I'm still doing slight adjustments on it but overall it seems to fit pretty good around both the top and bottom straps. I tend to prefer the straps latched except when I'm climbing, it tends to bind a little then. The Rogue I have is an ok pack for fit but just doesn't cut it for carrying stuff on the trails (VERY minimal storage; like 1 trailbar and a multitool + pump). I'm in the average size all around so the only issue I've come up with is that they make WSD jerseys way too narrow in the sholders and too short in length for my comfort.

Fiona


----------



## hallin222 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Any hydration pack comfy for large-chested girls?*

I'm trying to find a pack for my wife as our rides are getting longer and harder as we improve our skills and (more importantly) get into better shape. Her large bottle isn't enough anymore and she has to drink about 1/3 of teh contents of MY Camelback toward the end of our ride.

Now, mine has a chest strap that works on a man quite well, but I hadn't considered the female fit problem before reading this thread. My wife and I are larger (taller) people and sometimes have trouble fitting good quality clothing and accessories. I'm 6'3" 211-ish and she herself is about 5'11" with about a 36 C+/D- chest. What companies are making 'female specific' hydration packs? We want 70-100oz and with light storage. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks ladies.

Ian
Austin, TX


----------



## Dirtygrl (Jun 28, 2005)

*I just*

Cut it off, it will stay on without.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

hallin222 said:


> I'm trying to find a pack for my wife as our rides are getting longer and harder as we improve our skills and (more importantly) get into better shape. Her large bottle isn't enough anymore and she has to drink about 1/3 of teh contents of MY Camelback toward the end of our ride.
> 
> Now, mine has a chest strap that works on a man quite well, but I hadn't considered the female fit problem before reading this thread. My wife and I are larger (taller) people and sometimes have trouble fitting good quality clothing and accessories. I'm 6'3" 211-ish and she herself is about 5'11" with about a 36 C+/D- chest. What companies are making 'female specific' hydration packs? We want 70-100oz and with light storage. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I'm shorter than your wife, but about the same chestwise. Both of my bags work pretty well. The straps on my Blowfish seem to have more length to them allowing for more space. I like the earlier comment about REI. The best sollution is to go into a larger store and try out different models. Good luck.

Fiona


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

hallin222 said:


> I'm trying to find a pack for my wife as our rides are getting longer and harder as we improve our skills and (more importantly) get into better shape. Her large bottle isn't enough anymore and she has to drink about 1/3 of teh contents of MY Camelback toward the end of our ride.
> 
> Now, mine has a chest strap that works on a man quite well, but I hadn't considered the female fit problem before reading this thread. My wife and I are larger (taller) people and sometimes have trouble fitting good quality clothing and accessories. I'm 6'3" 211-ish and she herself is about 5'11" with about a 36 C+/D- chest. What companies are making 'female specific' hydration packs? We want 70-100oz and with light storage. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


I used to never use the chest strap and now I hate it when I don't have one. I even borrowed a friends last month to do the Quachita. I had moved all my gear from the classic I like best to my old mule and totally forgot about the chest strap. Luckily a friend does not use hers so she let me borrow it for the ride.

It's a preference thing, too, everyoone is a little different. I like it high, like arm pit high. I've never seen a woman buckle it under her boobs, that seems bad.

Take your wife to all the bigger shops and have her try on everything, all of the different brands and models, and let her decide. Sportshop, REI, 360, Bucks, Southwest, University and more all have selections.

Ride Like A Girl starts May 15th at Walnut, the full schedule will be out soon


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

CycleMainiac said:


> I've never seen a woman buckle it under her boobs, that seems bad.


Looks funny too. At a local race last summer a beginner/1st time racer had hers fastened that way, she looked odd out of the corner of my eye... when I looked directly at her, I'll admit I smirked and looked away. Appeared as though it would be reeeeeeeeeeeeally uncomfy (even for someone like me who is far from top-heavy). Doubt it's a look that VS would ever try to market to the general female public.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I have a Lobo for biking and a HAWG for hiking/geocaching, and use the sternum strap on both because I find it more comfy that way. That said, I buckle the straps above boob level... wearing it below would feel very uncomfortable I think! I considered getting one of the WSD Camelbaks as a second pack, but I wanted one that held 3 litres of water for those all-day hikes/rides, and the WSD ones only hold 2 litres.

- Jen.


----------



## Team Pro Laps (Jul 1, 2004)

*Yup*

I have a Lobo and the sternum strap goes across the.....sternum. I place the strap as high as is comfortable. At first it felt a bit snug and uncomfortable; now it just feels normal and I always buckle it since it keeps the pack from shifting around.


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

ha ha...I don't think I would ever place the sternum strap below the girls, that was more intended to be a joke and I wanted to see if anyone actually did. That just seems like a bad idea! I have the sternum strap pulled up as high as possible on the shoulder straps and it is too low still. I'm tall and on the "smaller" side so it isn't a huge issue; it is more annoying than anything. Since I don't typically ride with other women I didn't know if this was a general problem or just me. And I was bored at work!


----------



## gdunha (Sep 10, 2004)

*Anyone tried this?*

I have tried on the men's and found the details to be among the best I have tried.

http://www.runnersgear.com/page/R/PROD/NSGH/NSG-39

I am thinking about getting one for my wife


----------

